

GraphChi - Disk-based large-scale graph computation - diegogomes
http://graphlab.org/graphchi/

======
diegogomes
GraphChi brings web-scale graph computation, such as analysis of social
networks, available to anyone with a modern laptop or PC. It saves you from
the hassle and costs of working with a distributed cluster or cloud services.
We find it much easier to debug applications on a single computer than trying
to understand how a distributed algorithm is executed. If you do require the
processing power of high-performance clusters, GraphChi can be an excellent
tool for developing and debugging your algorithms prior to deploying them to
the cluster. GraphChi supports most of the new GraphLab v2.1 API (with some
restrictions), making the transition easy.

